# warped rotors



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

I've got pulsing in my brakes, and believe the rotors are warped. 
I think I probably torqued the wheels down too tight. 

So a couple of questions. 
1) In removing the rotors, will I be taking the bearings off
as well? And would then need repacking.

2) What's the recommended torque for the wheels? 

Thanks.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

1) if you ran through a puddle and slammed the brakes while going through the puddle that can also warp rotors

2) Torque specs change from vehicle to vehicle... I worked at Sears for a month and most of the specs I saw were about 90ft/lbs (by most i mean 90% of the time). So I think that's reasonably safe. If you want exact specs I would just call a dealership and ask to talk to service. I've done this a few times with several different brand of vehicles and they are normally very willing to give out the info. Don't forget to tell them whether or not you have alloy wheels. It most likely will make a difference

As for the brakes... I'm gunna take a look at mine when I do my brake job this friday (or I'll look at the rotors at work) and i'll repost. Though I'm sure someone else will write back faster than I can get back to it. Good luck :fluffy:


----------



## BLACK SE (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure they are warped? Do you drift side to side when braking?


----------



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

BLACK SE said:


> Are you sure they are warped? Do you drift side to side when braking?


No, no drift. 

Under medium braking, I get grab/release/grab/release


----------



## BLACK SE (Mar 9, 2004)

you don't need to replace the bearings, just hammer the rotor out with a rubber mallett


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

like black said, just remove them. altimas have a floating type rotor. this means that it isnt bolted in with anything... remove the caliper and the bracket and it will come out.


----------

